# Authentic Mexican ABT's with Little Smokies & Chicken With Pics



## rtbbq2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Washed and ready to be sliced and stuffed, 18 jalapeno's







This time I used yellow onions chopped really fine. Salt and peppered the peppers then on with the onions and cream cheese and Mexican cheese. Next I put chicken on half of the peppers and Lil-Smokies on the other half. I used two smokies per pepper and a nice slice of raw chicken. Then I spiced them up with garlic powder, Willinghams Wham seasoning and some McCormicks perfect pinch southwest sweet and smoky seasoning. Finally I wrapped them in one piece of bacon each. It acutally took two pounds of bacon as well as two bricks of cream cheese. When you use a whole piece of thin slice bacon there is no need to use tooth pics to hold them together. They cook up real nice as you will soon see.







Ready for the smoking grill.......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.................Now I have a couple of beers and wait...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











About one hour at 250° they are getting happy......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....Ain't no Spam on these ABT's...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Going to give them 30 more minutes and one more beer................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I pulled them off at 2-1/2 hours. They were perfect, peppers were cooked and the bacon was done. This is the first

smoke with my A-Maze-N pellet smoker in the lower right corner. I used the Pitmasters blend of hickory, cherry

anc maple. My grill chip smoker on the left had some cherry chips in for a little extra smoke...

Thanks for looking and keep it smoking.....


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 28, 2012)

ABT's looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I need to make some soon.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 29, 2012)

Great looking ABT's RTBBQ2, very nicely done!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks great...BTW, Try some SPAM in ABT's sometime, it is Great! My MIL was part of the WWII era so SPAM was a staple in my wifes house growing up. My MIL basically raised our children while both my wife and I worked... Now, 20 years later, my kids won't eat Mac n Cheese with out Fried SPAM...JJ


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 29, 2012)

Randy those looked so good on Marty's post that I had to come check them out again!  Again, Awesome job and you are going to love your AMNPS!

Bigfish


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chef Jimmy, You are right. I actually like Spam. Fried in a pan. I was thinking they would be good in ABT's and laughed when I saw the image on the smiley face link.

I should try them next time. I have a can in the cupboard....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Besides, anything is good wrapped in bacon...


----------



## stevecylka (Mar 30, 2012)

those ABTs look great. I would gobble up a good helping!


----------

